# Best Book



## A17BPG (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi
Anyone advise on best book to get to start to learn and advanced with Excel Visual Basic.

Thanks


----------



## silentwolf (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi,
well books are a few around but if it is for intreast I would recommend watching the videos from wiseowl.co.uk 
this guy is fantastic


----------



## A17BPG (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks silentwolf have just had a quick look looks very interesting, will study with interest.

Again Thanks
 A17BPG


----------



## Derek Brown (Nov 19, 2016)

Have a look at Post #9 in the following:
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/910633-learning-visual-basic-applications.html


----------



## silentwolf (Nov 20, 2016)

Your welcome A17BPG


----------

